# Comprare dal PS Store



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao! Vorrei comprare Little Big Planet 2 sul PS Store, che fino al 20 gennaio costa solo 10 euro, ma non so come fare! Ho letto varie guide ma non molto chiare.

Qualcuno l'ha già fatto? Oppure consigliate di comprare il gioco in negozio, anche se costa un pò di più?
Grazie! Buone feste


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2013)

Ricarica di 10 euro il tuo account sul psn con la postepay o con paypal (puoi farlo anche da pc, entrando sul sito ufficiale del psn). Poi scarichi il gioco direttamente dalla play.


----------



## Dexter (26 Dicembre 2013)

Se hai una carta di credito basta inserire i dati e fai tutto,servendoti solo della Playstation. Altrimenti devi comprare delle schede prepagate che si vendono al Mediaworld o nei negozi del genere (tipo quelle Itunes per comprar la musica) e con quelle metti il codice e procedi con l'acquisto.

P.s. per "carta di credito" intendo anche postepay,bancomat o simili


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ricarica di 10 euro il tuo account sul psn con la postepay o con paypal (puoi farlo anche da pc, entrando sul sito ufficiale del psn). Poi scarichi il gioco direttamente dalla play.



Ah ok quindi ricarico tramite PC e poi acquisto tramite PS3. Bene, non è poi così difficile


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ah ok quindi ricarico tramite PC e poi acquisto tramite PS3. Bene, non è poi così difficile


Si e stai bene attento a quanti soldi metti, perchè poi rimangono nella tua PS3 e non li puoi rimettere più sulla postepay.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si e stai bene attento a quanti soldi metti, perchè poi rimangono nella tua PS3 e non li puoi rimettere più sulla postepay.



Ok ok, grazie mille


----------



## Liuke (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ovviamente inutile dire di verificare se lo spazio disponibile sull'hd è sufficiante...ormai girano le ps3 da 12gb sulle quali per poco non entra nemmeno il sistema.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Dicembre 2013)

io pure vorrei comprare Mass Effect 2 e Hitman Absolution che costa 10 euro...aspetto fino a quando scade l'offerta (22 gennaio) se non li trovo a quel prezzo altrove, li prendo dal PS...solo che mi scoccia perchè mi piace avere la custodia con tutto dentro xD e poi così mi posso vendere il gioco


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Dicembre 2013)

Vai in un qualsiasi negozio di videogiochi e compri una psn card di 10 euro, con il codice da mettere online
Tipo ricarica telefonica
Il mio consiglio però è un altro.
Spendi 15 euro e fatti un abbonamento trimestrale al PSN PLUS, così hai decine e decine di bellissimi giochi da scaricare, compreso LBP2 (quando scade l'abbonamento, i giochi verrano cancellati. Ma con 15 euro per tre mesi puoi giocare a Devil May Cry, Borderlans 2, Metal Gear Rising, Remember me, Dragon's Dogma, Uncharted, Hitman, Dead Space. Motorstorm, Just Cause 2, Sleeping Dogs etc etc. Credo che tu possa scaricare almeno un centinaio di giochi, e non parlo di ***** ... ma di giochi che hanno fatto la storia della PS3).
C'è anche l'abbonamento di un solo mese a 7 euro, così hai il tempo per scaricarti DMC e Uncharted, e finirli ad esempio. Oppure quello di un anno a 50 euro (è come comprare un gioco al negozio, ma giocare per un anno praticamente gratis a quello che è uscito per la PS3 in tutta la vita della console).
Tra spendere 10 euro e giocare solo a LBP2, e spendere 15 e giocare a LBP2 più un altra decina di grandi giochi, a te cosa conviene??????????????????
PSN PLUS è la migliore soluzione per spendere poco e giocare a tutto quello che di bello c'è stato sulla PS3 negli ultimi anni.
Questo consiglio renderà migliore il tuo 2014, quindi pretendo come minimo un grazie


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Dicembre 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vai in un qualsiasi negozio di videogiochi e compri una psn card di 10 euro, con il codice da mettere online
> Tipo ricarica telefonica
> Il mio consiglio però è un altro.
> Spendi 15 euro e fatti un abbonamento trimestrale al PSN PLUS, così hai decine e decine di bellissimi giochi da scaricare, compreso LBP2 (quando scade l'abbonamento, i giochi verrano cancellati. Ma con 15 euro per tre mesi puoi giocare a Devil May Cry, Borderlans 2, Metal Gear Rising, Remember me, Dragon's Dogma, Uncharted, Hitman, Dead Space. Motorstorm, Just Cause 2, Sleeping Dogs etc etc. Credo che tu possa scaricare almeno un centinaio di giochi, e non parlo di ***** ... ma di giochi che hanno fatto la storia della PS3).
> ...


Si, però penso che se si voglia giocare a tutti quei giochi, penso sia più opportuno un abbonamento di un anno, a meno che non stai davanti alla console 24 ore su 24.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (28 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si, però penso che se si voglia giocare a tutti quei giochi, penso sia più opportuno un abbonamento di un anno, a meno che non stai davanti alla console 24 ore su 24.




Vabbè in tre mesi con 15 euro puoi giocare e finire almeno 6-7 giochi.
I vari Uncharted, Hitman, Dead Space, DMC durano tutti tra le 10 e le 20 ore


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Lucocco grazie per la risposta però preferisco avere un gioco per sempre da giocare! Poi non mi converrebbe fare questi abbonamenti perché gioco a ps3 poco soprattutto nel periodo universitario  per chi gioca molto è sicuramente l'ideale ma per me non lo è. Scusa per il ritardo di risposta ma sono stato in vacanza  grazie a tutti per le risposte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Gennaio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vai in un qualsiasi negozio di videogiochi e compri una psn card di 10 euro, con il codice da mettere online
> Tipo ricarica telefonica
> Il mio consiglio però è un altro.
> Spendi 15 euro e fatti un abbonamento trimestrale al PSN PLUS, così hai decine e decine di bellissimi giochi da scaricare, compreso LBP2 (quando scade l'abbonamento, i giochi verrano cancellati. Ma con 15 euro per tre mesi puoi giocare a Devil May Cry, Borderlans 2, Metal Gear Rising, Remember me, Dragon's Dogma, Uncharted, Hitman, Dead Space. Motorstorm, Just Cause 2, Sleeping Dogs etc etc. Credo che tu possa scaricare almeno un centinaio di giochi, e non parlo di ***** ... ma di giochi che hanno fatto la storia della PS3).
> ...



se ho capito bene faccio l'abbonamento a PSN Plus di 3 mesi a 15 euro e posso giocare gratis a decine di giochi?

peccato che una volta finiti non posso venderli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sa che prendo la PSN card da 20 euro. Così posso comprare LBP2 e un altro gioco scontato nello store.
Dite che si trova in tutti i negozi di elettrodomestici?


----------



## sion (2 Gennaio 2014)

acvere la ps3 e non avere il ps plus dovrebbe essere per legge reato..dai su,chi non lo ha,lo faccia ora


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Gennaio 2014)

sion ha scritto:


> acvere la ps3 e non avere il ps plus dovrebbe essere per legge reato..dai su,chi non lo ha,lo faccia ora



Penso sia importante per chi come tanti gioca con la PS molto spesso. Io che gioco ad esempio un oretta la sera, e qualcosa in più nel fine settimana è un pò sprecato... E poi per ora mi va benissimo così


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se ho capito bene faccio l'abbonamento a PSN Plus di 3 mesi a 15 euro e posso giocare gratis a decine di giochi?
> 
> peccato che una volta finiti non posso venderli



Vabbè tu vuoi troppo.
Fatti tre mesi di Plus.
Poi se sarai soddisfatto rinnoverai, se no amen
Nel frattempo ti spari un botto di titoli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vabbè tu vuoi troppo.
> Fatti tre mesi di Plus.
> Poi se sarai soddisfatto rinnoverai, se no amen
> Nel frattempo ti spari un botto di titoli



e credo di si


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e credo di si



Aspetta a farlo, sto verificando una cosa.
Cioè se puoi recuperare anche i titoli dello scorso anno, o se puoi scaricare solo quelli degli ultimi mesi
EDIT: appunto come verificato, puoi scaricare solo quelli che non sono stati rimossi. Li trovi nella pagina della Instant Game sul PS Store. Ma anche se non puoi recuperare quelli vecchi, vale lo stesso spendere 15 euro ... tanto nei prossimi 3 mesi ne metteranno molti altri. Nel frattempo ti giochi Uncharted, Borderlans 2, DMC, LBP Karting che da soli valgono ben più di 15 euro
Poi in America questo mese hanno dato Bioschok Infinite, suppongo che noi potremmo scaricarlo a Febbraio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Gennaio 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Aspetta a farlo, sto verificando una cosa.
> Cioè se puoi recuperare anche i titoli dello scorso anno, o se puoi scaricare solo quelli degli ultimi mesi
> EDIT: appunto come verificato, puoi scaricare solo quelli che non sono stati rimossi. Li trovi nella pagina della Instant Game sul PS Store. Ma anche se non puoi recuperare quelli vecchi, vale lo stesso spendere 15 euro ... tanto nei prossimi 3 mesi ne metteranno molti altri. Nel frattempo ti giochi Uncharted, Borderlans 2, DMC, LBP Karting che da soli valgono ben più di 15 euro
> Poi in America questo mese hanno dato Bioschok Infinite, suppongo che noi potremmo scaricarlo a Febbraio



intanto mi sono scaricato Mass Effect 2

stasera vedo un po' che giochi ci sono


----------

